# Maria Callas Star In The Hollywood Walk Of Fame



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I recently discovered that Maria Callas has had a star in the Hollywood Walk of Fame since 1960, at 1680 Vine Street, Los Angeles, California. 

Callas, along with several “Classical Artists,” was inducted into the Walk of Fame on February 8, 1960 by the Hollywood Chamber of Commerce, ostensibly to give the Walk some respectability, so several artists were added, wholesale, at the same time. Yes, it included Renata Tebaldi, along with what were then singers of the past, like Caruso, Ernestine Schumann-Heink, and Kirsten Flagstad. 
They also included violinists, conductors, pianists and other soloists. 

Not having known this information until recently, I did not get a chance to visit Callas’s star when I was last there in 2009. So I include some photos for others who, like me, did not get a chance to visit.


----------

